# ماذا تفعل( اذا خانك من تحب )



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

هل تشعل شموع ندمك وترثي حالك ببسمات 



ام تقف في قارعة الطريق تبكي مثل الاطفال تنثر الدموع 



وتتوسل الى الشخص الذي خانك بان يعود اليك 




هل ستبادله الخيانه بالخيانه 


ام ستنظر الى السماء 


وتسأل الرب 


تناجيه سرا بينك وبينه بالدعاء 


تطلبه الرحمة 


تطلبه ان يمدك بالصبر 


تطلبه ان يعطيك القوة 


تطلبه ان يمدك بحبيب لا يخونك 


لا يستغل ضعفك ليسدد سهم غدره الى قلبك 


لايقول لك احبك لكي يشعل بداخلك حربك 


ربما سوف تنتقم 


نعم تنتقم 


ولكن مِن مَن 


من انسان اقسمت له بحبك 


راهنت بحياتك من اجله 


ربما سوف تفعل شيء واحدا 


ستقف وتنظر لنفسك بكل فخر 


نعم كم جميل ان تفتخر بنفسك لانك وفيت .. 0



وغيرك من خان

ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال ينتظرك فقط 


أنت ..


أيها الانسان 



ماذا ستفعل ؟؟


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة انا مش عارف اقول ايش لو سبنى من احب


----------



## tina_tina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

انا بقى هقول يا بيتر
كل ما يفعل يغعل للخير
لان كل الاشياء تفعل معا للخير


----------



## Bino (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جرى ايه با ميرنا ؟ ايه الفال الحلو ده ؟؟؟؟
لكن عموما شوفى يا ستى
انا أكتر حاجتين فى الدذيا بكرههم الكذب و الخيانه ...انتى عارفه حتى فى الدستور الخيانه جزائها الاعدام القتل يعنى
بس بصراحه انا مش فاهم تقصدى اى ناحيه من الخيانه بالظبط ؟
يعنى فى خيانة حب و فى خيانه زوجيه ؟
انتى تقصدى لو بحب حد و الشخص ده خانى ؟ طب هيخونى ازاى ؟


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الخيانة حاجة صعبة جداا  ...لما  تكون شايفة كل امالك واحلامك  في الشخص  ده  واغلبية الحب اللي في قلبك ليه...فجأة كده  يخونك...


لو خني  اللي بحبه    اكيد مش  هتوسل  يعود لي لانه مابستاهل حبي له

وهو رح يرجع لوحده  ليا    لانه  مش هيعرف  انسان  يحبه  اكتر مني

مش هنتقم منه....لانه رح يجيلو  شي  يوم  وحدا  يخونه....


اخر مدة  سمعت عدة قصص عن الخيانة...مرة قريت في موقع  اخبار  وحدة  قتلت صديقها علشان خانها....
وقصة تانية بتقتل  وحدة بتقتل  حالها  علشان زوجها  خانها

بس اكيد انا مش هعمل زي وحده منهم....لانه   ربنا  مابيقبل  هالشي....وربنا  رح يبقى معايا ويقويني في كل الاوقات...
وهو وحده اللي بحكم....





> ام ستنظر الى السماء
> 
> 
> وتسأل الرب
> ...



هعمل كده
خاصة لما اتكلم كده مع ربنا    هرتاح اوي  وهفضفض اللي في قلبي...



شكرا  ياغالية على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## عماد كامل (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مرنا على الموضوعات اللى انتى بتطرحيها فى المنتدى                                               بصراحة مافيش حد يتزعل علية لو خان الا اللى بيحبك مش اللى انتى بتحبية                            لان اللى بيحب مستحيل يخون لكن اللى مش بيحب ممكن يخون لانة مابيعرفش يحب                انصحك حبى الشخص اللى يحبك لانة مش هايخونك ابدا وكونى وثقة فى كدة


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل اوي وكلة احساس جميل
والخيانة فعلا اصعب شيء ممكن الانسان يقابلة لانها بتبقى صدمه رهيبة وغير طبيعيه علية 

ولازم هايتعب ولازم هايتالم لانة انسان ويملك مشاعر واحاسيس 

ولكن هايحس بضعف ويتعمق مع ربنا اكتر وربنا يقوية بنعمته 
ويبتدي يحس زي ماقولتي بالفخر لانة كان يملك الوفاء لاخر لحظة 

شكرا ياميرنا موضوع رائع وتامل خطير :rose:


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> انا بقى هقول يا بيتر
> كل ما يفعل يغعل للخير
> لان كل الاشياء تفعل معا للخير


 
*طب ومشاعرك واحساسك كل ده فين هتحسى بايه هتعملى ايه*


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> جرى ايه با ميرنا ؟ ايه الفال الحلو ده ؟؟؟؟
> لكن عموما شوفى يا ستى
> انا أكتر حاجتين فى الدذيا بكرههم الكذب و الخيانه ...انتى عارفه حتى فى الدستور الخيانه جزائها الاعدام القتل يعنى
> بس بصراحه انا مش فاهم تقصدى اى ناحيه من الخيانه بالظبط ؟
> ...


 
*اعتبر الخيانه حب خانك اعرف معنى كلمه خيانه يعنى اكتشفت انى كل ده كان كدب او بيضحك عليك او بيستغلك او .اى حاجه*


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> الخيانة حاجة صعبة جداا ...لما تكون شايفة كل امالك واحلامك في الشخص ده واغلبية الحب اللي في قلبك ليه...فجأة كده يخونك...
> 
> 
> لو خني اللي بحبه اكيد مش هتوسل يعود لي لانه مابستاهل حبي له
> ...


*تفتكرى يا ارووجه لو رجعلك هتثقى فيه تانى هتقدرى تتكلمى معاه وتديله حبك ولا لاء ؟*


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

عماد كامل قال:


> شكرا يا مرنا على الموضوعات اللى انتى بتطرحيها فى المنتدى بصراحة مافيش حد يتزعل علية لو خان الا اللى بيحبك مش اللى انتى بتحبية لان اللى بيحب مستحيل يخون لكن اللى مش بيحب ممكن يخون لانة مابيعرفش يحب انصحك حبى الشخص اللى يحبك لانة مش هايخونك ابدا وكونى وثقة فى كدة


 
*الاقى فين ده يا عماد مش سهل تلاقى حد يعرف ويقدر كلمه حب* 
*وانا عن نفسى مبقتش اقدر افرق بين اللى بيحب بجد واللى ميعرفش حاجه عن الحب*


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> كلام جميل اوي وكلة احساس جميل
> والخيانة فعلا اصعب شيء ممكن الانسان يقابلة لانها بتبقى صدمه رهيبة وغير طبيعيه علية
> 
> ولازم هايتعب ولازم هايتالم لانة انسان ويملك مشاعر واحاسيس
> ...


 
*بس انا مش هحس بفخر لانى كنت امينه معاه واتردلى خيانه مش ممكن اكرر تجربه تانى او على الاقل مش سهل تثق فى انسان تانى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بس انا مش هحس بفخر لانى كنت امينه معاه واتردلى خيانه مش ممكن اكرر تجربه تانى او على الاقل مش سهل تثق فى انسان تانى*


 
انا عارف هاتخدي وقت لغاية ماتقدر تثقي في حد تاني 
بس لو حسيتي انك واثقة فية فعلا مش تحطي سبب ان واحد خان خلاص كلة يبقى كدة 
ولا اية رايك ؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> انا عارف هاتخدي وقت لغاية ماتقدر تثقي في حد تاني
> بس لو حسيتي انك واثقة فية فعلا مش تحطي سبب ان واحد خان خلاص كلة يبقى كدة
> ولا اية رايك ؟؟


 
*هخاف يا رامى جداا لانى وثقت فى شخص من قبل *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 ديسمبر 2006)

> ستقف وتنظر لنفسك بكل فخر
> نعم كم جميل ان تفتخر بنفسك لانك وفيت .. 0
> وغيرك من خان



*بصى يا ميرنا انا هشعر بفخر لانى كنت كويسه وربنا اكيد هيدينى حاجه احسن مش لازم بعدها على طول لكل حاجه وقت لكن عمرى مهروح اترجاه انه يرجع ليه ده خاين *


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *بصى يا ميرنا انا هشعر بفخر لانى كنت كويسه وربنا اكيد هيدينى حاجه احسن مش لازم بعدها على طول لكل حاجه وقت لكن عمرى مهروح اترجاه انه يرجع ليه ده خاين *


*ادى اللى ناقص كمان مش كفايه خاين كمان ارجع اترجاه المشكله فى الاحساس النارى *


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هخاف يا رامى جداا لانى وثقت فى شخص من قبل *


 
مش عيب الخوف هايخليكي تحبي بجد وتقدري تشوفي كل الحقايق وتستخدمي عقلك برضة شوية


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*مهو مستحيل طبعا انى ارجع ليه بس لازم انى اتعب 
لان ده جرح ومش من السهل تداويه 
لازم وقت ولازم تخافى بعد الموضوع ده لانه مش سهل انك تحبى تانى ومحتاج وقت كتير*


----------



## ارووجة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *تفتكرى يا ارووجه لو رجعلك هتثقى فيه تانى هتقدرى تتكلمى معاه وتديله حبك ولا لاء ؟*



انا  قصدي بكلامي  اني  مش انا اللي هترجى فيه يعود ليا

هو رح يترجاني ارجع له...بس   اكيد مش هوافق

لانه اللي بخون مرة  هيخون تاني وتالت


وكمان  لو سمحته  مش هثق فيه متل الاول ....يعني  حب  بدون  ثقة مينفعش...

الاحسن كل واحد يروح في طريقه..


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مش عيب الخوف هايخليكي تحبي بجد وتقدري تشوفي كل الحقايق وتستخدمي عقلك برضة شوية


 
*مش ساهله انى ادي لشخص تانى ثقتى او مش بسهوله خااااااالص*


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مهو مستحيل طبعا انى ارجع ليه بس لازم انى اتعب *
> *لان ده جرح ومش من السهل تداويه *
> *لازم وقت ولازم تخافى بعد الموضوع ده لانه مش سهل انك تحبى تانى ومحتاج وقت كتير*


 
*صح يا جيرو* :yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> انا قصدي بكلامي اني مش انا اللي هترجى فيه يعود ليا
> 
> هو رح يترجاني ارجع له...بس اكيد مش هوافق
> 
> ...


 
*كل واحد يروح لطريقه احسن لانى لو حتى اترجاكى علاقتكم مش هترجع زى الاول حتى مع الوقت *

*ميرسى يا ارروج*


----------



## Bino (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*تصدقى يا ميرنا ...انا لحد النهارده نشكر ربنا محدش خانى*
*لكن لو ده حصل ...انا ممكن أروح فيها....لانى مبستحملش بصراحه*


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> *تصدقى يا ميرنا ...انا لحد النهارده نشكر ربنا محدش خانى*
> *لكن لو ده حصل ...انا ممكن أروح فيها....لانى مبستحملش بصراحه*


 
*بتهيالك انك هتروح فيها ومحدش بيتعلم بساهل :smil13: *

* لكن هتاثر عليك ازاى ايجابى انك تحس انك مغلطتش وانتا صح *
*ولا هتندم انك كنت امين للاخر:dntknw: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


الاحباء ..


الخيانه كلمة صعبه جداً .. لا يمكن ان نطلقها على علاقه فاشله .. 

لان فشل العلاقه له معنى واحد .. وهو ان أحد الطرفين أو كلاهما .. لم يكن على درجة من النضوج كافيه لاقامة حياة أسريه سليمه 

و فشل العلاقه يمكن ان يكون سببه هو التسرع فى التصريح بالحب فى البدايه .. فلم يفهم الطرفين بعضهما البعض جيداً .. و أنجرفا وراء مشاعرهما ...

و أتعجب بالحقيقه ممن يحزن من حبيب تخلى عنه .. أو بمعنى أدق .. ممن كان حبيب وتخلى عنه 

ألا يكفى أنه تخلى عنك و أنت لم تفعل أى شىء فى حقه ؟؟!! .. اليس هذا سبب قوى أن يجعلك لا تحزن على إنسان كهذا ؟؟ 

طبيعى أن يشعر المرء بمراره بداخله عندما يُصدم فى حبه .. ولكن ان تحتل هذه المراره كل كيانه .. وتسيطر على قراراته ومشاعره فيما بعد .. فهذا هو المحزن بعينه 

فليست نهاية الكون ان من أحببته تخلى عنى .. مهما كانت الاسباب .. ومهما كانت العلاقه فيما مضى 

فأنا عندما أحببته .. أعطيته كل مشاعرى .. كل حبى .. وهو لم يكن أمين عليهما .. ومن الجائز أن اكون أنا السبب فى الوصول لهذه النتيجة .. أن أكون مثلا فشلت فى تقييم هذا الشخص .. و ظننت أنه جدير بحبى له .. ولكنه فى الحقيقه لا يستحقه 

ومن هنا ينبغى علىّ أن أشكر الله .. و لا أحزن 

فربما لو أستمرت علاقتى به و أنتهت بالزواج ، وهو بنفس هذه الطباع والمبادىء .. لكان الامر محزن بالاكثر .. و لأمتلأت حياتنا بالمشاكل .. و قد يأتى يوم أشعر فيه أننى أخطأت بالارتباط به ( أو بها ) 

أنا أؤمن بمبدأ واحد فى حياتى فى هذا الامر ..

أننى أحب من كل قلبى .. أحب بمعنى الكلمة .. ولكن عندما أجد العكس .. قلا يستحق هذا الانسان كل هذا الحب ..

ولا يستحق أن أحزن عليه .. أو على الاقل .. لا يستحق أن تكون حياتى فيما بعد حزينه مكتئبه .. وبذلك قد أظلم إنسان فيما بعد يستطيع ان (( يعرفنى )) بالفعل .. ما هو الحب 

أحب إنسان ناضج يستطيع أن يبنى بيت و أسره .. ولا أحب إنسان يجهل معنى الحب الحقيقى أو مازال ياخذ مصروفه من أهله 

تحياتى


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه
> 
> ...


 

*طارق *

*كلامك حلو جداا وفهمته بس هتخاف تاخد قرارات جديده بسهوله او تجربه جديده حتى هتخاف تثق فى حد وتعيش نفس الالم تانى صعبه وكمان متقدرش تفرق بين الانسان الصادق او الكاذب*


----------



## Raymond (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا اللي يفكر يخوني "أديله بال shoes "
لان الخيانة......لا تغتفر....*


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *انا اللي يفكر يخوني "أديله بال shoes "*
> *لان الخيانة......لا تغتفر....*


 
*مش قليله دم على طول:yahoo: *

*بس فعلا الخيانه لا تغفر:t32: *


----------



## Raymond (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*عايزين دم....عايزين الناس تتلم...لووووول....
الخيانة وحشة .. و فظيعة .... و الواحد مابيقدرش يثق فعلا في اللي خانه تاني يا ميرنا....
لكن....الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة .... و اللي خان واحد و جه قالو :" سامحني...انا عملت كده...و غلطت في حقك " قبل كمان ما يعرف من الناس...
يكون غلطان لو ماسامحش... و لو مانسيش و ماغفرش.....يبقي غلطااان بجد*


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *عايزين دم....عايزين الناس تتلم...لووووول....*
> *الخيانة وحشة .. و فظيعة .... و الواحد مابيقدرش يثق فعلا في اللي خانه تاني يا ميرنا....*
> *لكن....الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة .... و اللي خان واحد و جه قالو :" سامحني...انا عملت كده...و غلطت في حقك " قبل كمان ما يعرف من الناس...*
> *يكون غلطان لو ماسامحش... و لو مانسيش و ماغفرش.....يبقي غلطااان بجد*


 
*بس الخيانه مهما كانت مش بتتغفر صعب ادى الامان لانسان خانى  حتى لو بكى بدل الدموع دم لانى بنتظر منه قصه خيانه جديده*


----------



## Raymond (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*بس الندم بيبان...بيتمثل ساعات...بس بيتكشف..
الفكرة ان ممكن انسان يكون بيحب انسانة...و يروح لواحدة تانية...بس يرجع يندم عالاولانية ..لما يكتشف ان التانية هي مجرد لا شيء جنب الاولانية...
فيرجع و يندم...و يقول انا كنت ماشي في طريق غلط...
اعتقد ان في الحالة دي او الحالات المشابهة بيكون الغفران حلو...او فلنقل منطقي يعني....*


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *بس الندم بيبان...بيتمثل ساعات...بس بيتكشف..*
> *الفكرة ان ممكن انسان يكون بيحب انسانة...و يروح لواحدة تانية...بس يرجع يندم عالاولانية ..لما يكتشف ان التانية هي مجرد لا شيء جنب الاولانية...*
> *فيرجع و يندم...و يقول انا كنت ماشي في طريق غلط...*
> *اعتقد ان في الحالة دي او الحالات المشابهة بيكون الغفران حلو...او فلنقل منطقي يعني....*


 
*المراه عموما مش سهل تغفر الخيانه حتى لو كانت بتحبه علشان شاف وحد غيرها خلاص الموضوع غير قابل للنقاش *


----------



## Raymond (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*لووول ... اوكيه ... حقفل عالموضوع ... و لو اني ليا وجهة نظر تانية ... لكن انتي بنت و اكيد فاهمة مشاعر البنت أكتر مني ...
كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا ميرنا و عايزين مواضيع اكتر جراءة و حلاوة ... و منتظرين المزيد
Merry Xmas & Happy New Year *


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> * ... و لو اني ليا وجهة نظر تانية ... لكن انتي بنت و اكيد فاهمة مشاعر البنت أكتر مني ...*
> 
> *قول يبنى ده رائى انا ممكن بنات تختلف معايه او مش يقتنعو بكلامى*
> 
> ...


 
:smil12:


----------



## mrmr120 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*الصراحة انا معرفش هعمل اية *
*لانى مجربتش الحب قبل كدة *
*بس لو خانى وانا بحبة وقالى عذر والخيانة متكررتش *
*هسامحة *
*لكن لو خانى خيانة كبيرة مش هاسمحة واسيبة *
*فروا*​


----------



## tina_tina (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب ومشاعرك واحساسك كل ده فين هتحسى بايه هتعملى ايه*


 

اصل يا بنتى 
مبقتش ازعل على حد خلاص
حتى لو زعلت 
يومين وهيعدوها 
الدنيا مبقتش تستاهل ​


----------



## الغريب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضعك با مرنا فكرنى بتجربة احمد ربنا انة خلصنى اتعرفت على انسانة واعجبت بيها واتمنيت ان يكون نفس الشعور عندها ما اكدبش عليكى فى شى غريب شدنى ليها وفعلا اتعرفت عليها وصاحتها فيما بعد بحقيقة شعةرى نحوها وهى بردة وكنت ناوى فعلا اتقدم لها وكلمت الاهل فى الموضوع ولكننننننننننننننننننن 
بعد فترة وبدون اباء اى سبب من الاسبلب تغير الوضع تماما وقالت بكل صراحة ان كل اللى كان بينا انتهى حاولت اعرف اية السبب هل انا غلطت فى شى او صدر منى  شى غلط وكان الرد مبهم صدقينى لو قبتلك ان الصدمة كانت علا شديدة انتى عارفى اصعب شى انك تحب بكل ماتملك من قوة زمن كيان وان تكزن على استعداد ان تمنح من تحب ذاتك ان طلب وفجاءة تجد فى المقابل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احمد ربنا انى طلعت من الازمة دة وانا بعترف ان ربنا عوضنى بانسانة تعرف جيدا معنى ان هنام من يحنها بكل صدق وهى الان خطيبتى *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*ماذا ستفعل اذا خانك من تحب؟*

بسم ربا يسوع

ماذا ستفعل اذا خانك من تحب؟؟؟ 

هل تشعل شموع ندمك وترثي حالك ببسمات 

ام تقف في قارعة الطريق تبكي مثل الاطفال تنثر الدموع 

وتتوسل الى الشخص الذي خانك بان يعود اليك ؟؟ 

هل ستبادله الخيانه بالخيانه 

ام ستنظر الى السماء 

وتسأل الرب 

تناجيه سرا بينك وبينه بالدعاء 

تطلبه الرحمة 

تطلبه ان يمدك بالصبر 

تطلبه ان يعطيك القوة 

تطلبه ان يمدك بحبيب لا يخونك 

لا يستغل ضعفك ليسدد سهم غدره الى قلبك 

لايقول لك احبك لكي يشعل بداخلك حربك 

ربما سوف تنتقم؟؟ 

نعم تنتقم 

ولكن من من؟ 

من انسان اقسمت له بحبك 

راهنت بحياتك من اجله 

ربما سوف تفعل شيء واحدا 

ستقف وتنظر لنفسك بكل فخر 

نعم كم جميل ان تفتخر بنفسك لانك وفيت ..! 

وغيرك من خان
.
.
.
.
.
ماذا ستفعل؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## fayse_f (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا ستفعل اذا خانك من تحب؟*

ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا (يو 14 : 27 )
العالم يعطي أحسن ما عنده أ ولاً ثم تكون العاقبة محذنة أما المسيح فيبقي الخمر
الجيدة الي الاخر العالم يعطي ضحكاً يقبه بكاء وفرحاً ينتهي بحذن ومسرات أخرها ألام وأمالاًبراقه تنتهي بيأس وخيبة 
أما المسيح فيعطي عطايا جيده في الاول ثم تزداد مع الزمن 
يعطي لذات تزداد حلاوتها بلاختبار وأفراحاً تصير أعمق وأعزر مع السنين ورجاء يزداد لمعاناًَ إلي أن يتحقق إلي الابد
ينابيع العالم تجف سريعاً اما ينابيع المسيح فلن تنضب.
مين اتخان اومين اتهان زي المسيح هو ده ملجأي في كل وقت وكل ضيق
ارب يحفظك من الخيانة ومن الام الخيانة اشكرك اختي العزيزه علي الموضوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا ستفعل اذا خانك من تحب؟*

شكرا لكلامك الجميل ده يا fayse
وربنا يبعد عننا كلنا الخيانة والامها 
ميرسى للمرور ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا ستفعل اذا خانك من تحب؟*

*سأبقى على حبي وبكل حنان ... فبدونه ليس للضال في القلب مكان*

*بالحب فاتح زراعيَّ كنهرِِ بضفتان ... مُنتظراً من له العين والقلب بالحبِ ملآن*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا ستفعل اذا خانك من تحب؟*

كلامك جميل جدا يا fredyyy
ميرسى للمرور ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## fredyyy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا ستفعل اذا خانك من تحب؟*

*marmar_maroo*

*الرائعون لا نصنعهم ................................*

*........................... لكننا نبحث عنهم كاللآلئ*


:11:  ++++++  :36_15_15:  ++++++ :11:


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل( اذا خانك من تحب )*



tina_tina قال:


> اصل يا بنتى
> 
> مبقتش ازعل على حد خلاص
> حتى لو زعلت
> ...


بحسدك بجد يا تينا انا عندى سنتين مش يومين :t32:​


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل( اذا خانك من تحب )*

انا دمجت المواضيع ​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يالاهوي أصعب حاجة الخيانة ياميرنا بجد
اذا كانت مثلا رد فعل مش متوقعاه من أعز اصدقائك بيتعبك جدا وبتحسي انو خيانة منها وعدم أمانة
مابالك انه يكون الحبيب وخيانته أصعب
مش بيتهيألى ان الواحد يقدر يتحملها خصوصا لما يزرع حب بجد ويخلصله ويحصد خياااااااااااانة!!!!!!!!
اعتقد انى ممكن اموت فيها دي أو يجيلي اكتئاب وحالة نفسية 
وميرسي يابنتي على الاكتئاب اللى احنا فيه ده
فكيها شوية ياميرنا تعبتيني وانا بشوف مواضيعك​


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

> ربما سوف تنتقم
> 
> 
> نعم تنتقم
> ...


اكيد هابقى زعلانة جدا
بس انا لو هزعل يبقى على حاجة و احدة بس 
على كل الحب اللي انا اديتهوله و هو مش يستاهل و على كل لحظة من عمري ضاعت معاه
وهحاول اعيش حياتي تاني من غيره ومش هوقفها عشانه
ميرسي يا ميرنا على موضوعك الجميل اوي و الجامد اوي
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هل تشعل شموع ندمك وترثي حالك ببسمات
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هقول هو الخسران  وهطلب من ربنا يلهمني الصبر ويساعدني انسي جروحي والمي  اصل مفيش حد بيتجرح قوي الا اللي بيحب قوي      مرسي ليكي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ستنظر الى السماء 


وتسأل الرب 


تناجيه سرا بينك وبينه بالدعاء 


تطلبه الرحمة 


تطلبه ان يمدك بالصبر 


تطلبه ان يعطيك القوة 


تطلبه ان يمدك بحبيب لا يخونك 


لا يستغل ضعفك ليسدد سهم غدره الى قلبك 


لايقول لك احبك لكي يشعل بداخلك حربك 




*اكيد وقتها مش هعمل غير كده *
*ربنا يبعدنا عن سيره الخيانه*
*لانها اكيد احساس بشع*
*ميرسي يا ميرنا*


----------



## dodi lover (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيانة دى صعبة أوووى اصعب شئ فى الدنيا
بس يا ميرنا المرة دى انا ليا رأى تانى غير رأيك خالص
موضوعك يخالف ظاهرة باطنة
اسم الموضوع " اذا خانك من تحب "
ما هذا الاسم !!!!
أيُعقل ان من يحب يخون
كلا والله ان المحب لا يكرة ولا يخون ولا يخاصم !!
دة تعليقى على العنوان بعد كدة اكيد يبقى مش هاعمل حاجة لما حد يخونى من زملائى وكذلك
لان من يخوننى هذا لم يبقى على ولم يفكر فى ولو لثانية واحدة ولذلك :
فلن أسأل فية
سأقول لنفسى انكى لم تعرفى هذا الشخص فى يوم من الايام
ميرسى يا ميرنا على الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> يالاهوي أصعب حاجة الخيانة ياميرنا بجد
> 
> اذا كانت مثلا رد فعل مش متوقعاه من أعز اصدقائك بيتعبك جدا وبتحسي انو خيانة منها وعدم أمانة
> مابالك انه يكون الحبيب وخيانته أصعب
> ...


مش تعقيد اوى يا يارا المشكلة انك مش هتموتى فيها ولا حاجة بس هتحسى بالم رهيب وهتشوفى الدنيا بعيد عن اللون الوردى وكل حاجة مكشوفة قدامك كل لون بلونة مش متزين ولا حاجة وكمان هتاثر عليكى حتى لو كانت فترة وعدت هتخافى جدا تاخدى اى قرار حتى لو ارتباط رسمى موضوع معقد جداا ​


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> اكيد هابقى زعلانة جدا
> بس انا لو هزعل يبقى على حاجة و احدة بس
> على كل الحب اللي انا اديتهوله و هو مش يستاهل و على كل لحظة من عمري ضاعت معاه
> وهحاول اعيش حياتي تاني من غيره ومش هوقفها عشانه
> ...


 
طيب مش هياثر عليكى انا لحظت انك ايجابية يعنى زعلتى علشان حبك راح ل حد ميستهلش طب دا كويس بس هياثر عليكى ولا لااء ​


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> هقول هو الخسران وهطلب من ربنا يلهمني الصبر ويساعدني انسي جروحي والمي اصل مفيش حد بيتجرح قوي الا اللي بيحب قوي مرسي ليكي علي الموضوع الجميل


صح جداا محدش بيتجرح اوى الا اللى بيحب اوى ​


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> ستنظر الى السماء
> 
> 
> وتسأل الرب
> ...


ميرو نورت يا قمر 
فعلا احساس بشع بس المشكلة اللى بعد الاحساس او ما يتبع الاحساس يعنى هو مش بس احسا فى تاثير سلبى جداا بسيبه ​


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> الخيانة دى صعبة أوووى اصعب شئ فى الدنيا
> بس يا ميرنا المرة دى انا ليا رأى تانى غير رأيك خالص
> موضوعك يخالف ظاهرة باطنة
> اسم الموضوع " اذا خانك من تحب "
> ...


على الاقل كان واهمك انو حب يا دودى 
ايه الحاجت الايجابية دى اللى انتو فيها مهو لو كل واحد قال لنفسه كداا يبقى كتيرو يومين والموضوع يعدى امال انا مش كدا ليه :smil8:​


----------



## loay alkldine (3 سبتمبر 2008)

كلام جميل ومشكور عل موضوع يا ميرنا الخيانه صعبه جدا واذا انتقم الشخص  فمنحقه لانه اعطى كل شئ واخذ الخيانه.ولكن من راي ان يتركه لزمن وبيد المسيح لان سوف يعرف قيمته وقيمة الشخص المغدور ولايمكن للخيانه ان تتم للاخير .فعلا شكرا على موضوع الحلو


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*الخيانة شي كتير صعب و مؤلم,,و مش ممكن يحس فيها الا الانسان اللي حب حب حقيقي..و اخلص في حبه للطرف الاخر,,بس و الله صعبة قوي لما انت تكون اديته كل الحب و الاخلاص و هو قابلك بالخيانة!!
بصراحة انا مش عارفة شو ممكن اعمل,,بس ممكن اني انتقم منه,,
و في النهاية انا متأكدة انه اللي بيخون,مش ممكن ابدا انه يعرف معنى و قيمة الحب!!!و مش هيقدر يحب من تاني!!!
و شكرا ليكي اخت ميرنا بجد موضوع راااااائع جدا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*احسن حاجه هعملها هكلم ربنا بس هيبقا بدموعى وافضفض معاه ومش هنتقم من حبيبى عشان ربنا قادر انه ياخدلى حقى من الى حصل ومش هتوسل له انه يرجع لانه خانى يعنى مايستحقنيش ولا يستحق حبى ليه وهشك ربنا اوى على انه خانى دلوقتى واحنا بس بنحب بعض لكن لو فى بيت واسرة وحصل كده الموضوع هيبقا اصعب 
 ميرسى اوى على الموضوع الجميل ده بجد*


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_فى هذه الحاله اشكر ربنا على انو اظهرلى هذه الشخصيه
واتمنا ان لا اكون خائن
مشكوووووووووووره كتييير على الموضوع ​_


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

فى رايى يا ميرنا

ان الموضوع يخالف طاهرة باطنة

صعـب أووووى يكون 

المصطلحين دووول مع بعض 

خيانة مع حب؟!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## viviane tarek (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيانة شئ صعب جدا"
ومايقدرش حد يتحملة

فلو كانت خيان محبوب (قبل الزواج)
هى صعبة بس هشكر  ربنا انى شفت الشخص دة على حققتة قبل الزواج
طبعا" هزعل اكيد بس شوية وهروق واشكر الرب انى لسة على البر

لكن لو كانت الخيانة من الزوج
دى الهتكون اصعب بكتير وهزعل جدا"
بس عرفة من اية من نفسى أبلية 
لانى ازاى حبيت وانخدعت فى انسان ميستهلش
وبصراحة مهما كنت بحبة وهتعب لما ابعد عنة
بس ثمن الخيانة الموت 
طبعا" مش هموتة هههههههههههههه
يعنى مش هروح فدهية علشان واحد ميستهلش وهخسر دنيتى
ولا هقابل الخيانة بالخيانة علشان فخسرش الملكوت
لكن لازم ابعد عنة 
مهما حصل وندم وطلب السماح 
لان اليسامح مرة هيفضل يسامح على طول 

متزعلوش من كلامى بس المبادء متتجزأش

وشكرا" عالموضوع الحلو دة


----------



## viviane tarek (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيانة شئ صعب جدا"
ومايقدرش حد يتحملة

فلو كانت خيان محبوب (قبل الزواج)
هى صعبة بس هشكر  ربنا انى شفت الشخص دة على حققتة قبل الزواج
طبعا" هزعل اكيد بس شوية وهروق واشكر الرب انى لسة على البر

لكن لو كانت الخيانة من الزوج
دى الهتكون اصعب بكتير وهزعل جدا"
بس عرفة من اية من نفسى أبلية 
لانى ازاى حبيت وانخدعت فى انسان ميستهلش
وبصراحة مهما كنت بحبة وهتعب لما ابعد عنة
بس ثمن الخيانة الموت 
طبعا" مش هموتة هههههههههههههه
يعنى مش هروح فدهية علشان واحد ميستهلش وهخسر دنيتى
ولا هقابل الخيانة بالخيانة علشان مخسرش الملكوت
لكن لازم ابعد عنة 
مهما حصل وندم وطلب السماح 
لان اليسامح مرة هيفضل يسامح على طول 

متزعلوش من كلامى بس المبادء متتجزأش

وشكرا" عالموضوع الحلو دة


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا افعل اي شئ*​ 
_*سوف اكمل حياتي الطبيعية*_​ 
_*سوف اظيف شئ للمعرفة*_​ 
_*في البداية الفراق  سنشعر بالالم والمرارة*_​ 
_*بعد ما عشنا حياة سعيدة*_​ 
_*لكن الزمن كفيل بالنسيان*_​ 
_*وليس هناك داعي بعد ترك الحبيبين بعضهما*_​ 
_*التفكير باشياء تظر انفسهم*_​ 
_*كالشباب يقومون بالتدخين وشرب الكحول او اي شئ تاني فقط لكي ينسو*_​ 
_*صدقوني الزمن كفيل بكل شي*_
*شكرا على الموضوع*
*سلام ونعمة المسيح*​


----------



## Kiril (19 سبتمبر 2008)

و لا يستاهل


----------



## Nana&Jesus (19 سبتمبر 2008)

من اصعب الاشياء بالنسبة لى الخيانة  فعندما تكون معتمد اعتمادا كليا على شخص تثق فيه ثقة عمياء وفجاة تجده انه يخون الثقة هذه ,وبالتالى يجب تجنب هذه الشخصيه لان بالبلدى                   اللى يخون مرة يخون الف مرة


----------



## Nana&Jesus (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اشكرك على موضوعك جدا لانه مهم جدا ونقبابله كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وحاولى تغفرى للشخص ده وواحدة واحدة هتنسى الجروح اللى اتسببتلك من خلال الخيانة وانا معاكى انها صعب تتنسى لكن امين انه يحصلك تغيير من خلال التجربة اللى مريتى بيها


----------



## eriny roro (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الخيانة بتكون قاسية قوى خصوصا لما تحبى بجد
اكيد لازم اعرف اية السبب بس حتى لو رجعت هيكون حب ملوش اساس قوى وينهار فى اى لحظة

بس اكيد ربنا مش هيسبنا فى موقف زى دة


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هل تشعل شموع ندمك وترثي حالك ببسمات
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*اخت ميرنا
لو كنت تتكلمي عن الحبيبة تكون المشكلة قد اتحلت
يعني::تكون قد عرفت عن نفسها قبل فوات الاوان 
وبالتالي اركع واشكر الرب.
اما لو جات القصة بعد فوات الاوان اي الزواج.
هنا الوضع مختلف خصوصا" بوجود اولاد.
اتوجه الى اقرب اب روحي لنتساعد على حل المشكلة لمحاولة
بتوجيهها من جديد بواسطة جلسات روحية طبعا"
الجرح موجود انما لو اهتدت من جديد وعادت الى عيلتها
ممكن اطلب من الرب يسوع ان يعطيني نعمة النسيان
مع انه صعب انما الذي عن الرب ليس عند احد

[q-bible]بدوني لا تستطيعون شيئا"[/q-bible]

موضوع رهيب ورائع
مشكورة اختي
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أغسطس 2013)

ميرنا قال:


> هل تشعل شموع ندمك وترثي حالك ببسمات
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 بالنسبة لى انا هابعد عنة خالص لان المعشارات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة


----------

